# need to teach a trick fast..help please



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:thinking:
so for whatever reason our homework for advanced class this week was to have a new trick to show on Thursday...Silly me I'd rather work with the hiney head on OB. 

Unlike the others in the class I don't have the luxury of using a trick Sage already knows because the trainer has been with us since puppy class and she's seen all of his tricks :headbang:

I'm looking for something I can teach quick and have ready by Thursday...yes I'm waiting pretty last minute (I put the OB as top priority)

Sage is a quick learner so hopefully it won't be that hard

He already knows...

Hello/paw/shake
high 5
peek a boo -_walks between my legs and looks up at me with just head_ poking out
giddy up - _mom came up with it since she's short he's tall it looks like she's riding a horse when he does peek a boo so she says giddy up and he walks under her as she walks and it looks like shes riding a horse_
catch
find it

probably know more but i'm drawing blanks


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Can he do a spin? It's easy to teach by luring with a treat. Once he's consistently following your hand, try it without food in the hand and reward from the other hand.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Bring the leash?

I taught Stark in like 5 minutes.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Can he do "Bang"?


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Tricks are actually extremely beneficial training exercises. They really help in forming a working relationship with the dog, challenging the trainer to come up with/teaching something new on a regular basis which can create a "smarter" dog and helping the trainer learn to problem solve/learn to break behaviors into small steps. And tricks are actually super useful as warm up exercises, stress reducers, refocus exercises and many actually offer good muscle building exercise and teach coordination. Sure some but not all of these things can be achieved with regular obedience commands but tricks are great because the trainer can relax with them - there is no specific requirement and messing up with teaching a trick doesn't matter too much. 

Check out the "Our Training" section of this page (can scroll down on "Our Training" for articles) for trick inspiration: LoLaBu Land


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

How about a wave? It's an extension of shake, but you don't accept the paw. We taught it in a few sessions (we used the command "shake a paw-wave". She would extend the paw, we wouldn't take it, but then we'd praise her and give her the treat. Now we just have to bend our index and middle fingers in a wave motion for her to wave back.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

> Cassidy's MomCan he do a spin? It's easy to teach by luring with a treat. Once he's consistently following your hand, try it without food in the hand and reward from the other hand.


spin does sound pretty easy...haha hopefully! I'll work on that still open to other ideas though!



> elisabeth_00117Bring the leash?
> 
> I taught Stark in like 5 minutes.


I think thats too similar to "find it" since he can go find almost anything he knows by name and then bring it to me. Cute video 




> TitonsDadCan he do "Bang"?


we did try that one a long time ago, then we started working on OB more..I'll give it a shot and see what he remembers. Afraid its too complex to learn that fast and have ready in a class with distractions and stuff


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Bang is easy to teach. I taught my boxers to do it in 1 day. I would assume a GSD would be able to do it quicker. 

Let me know if you need some pointers.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

AgileGSD said:


> Tricks are actually extremely beneficial training exercises. They really help in forming a working relationship with the dog, challenging the trainer to come up with/teaching something new on a regular basis which can create a "smarter" dog and helping the trainer learn to problem solve/learn to break behaviors into small steps. And tricks are actually super useful as warm up exercises, stress reducers, refocus exercises and many actually offer good muscle building exercise and teach coordination. Sure some but not all of these things can be achieved with regular obedience commands but tricks are great because the trainer can relax with them - there is no specific requirement and messing up with teaching a trick doesn't matter too much.


I do totally agree, I use the tricks sage already knows constantly in training. Its just frustrating when we are having OB issues and then we have to take a time out to work on teaching a new trick.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Suki's Mom said:


> How about a wave?


I forgot he knows wave also, thanks for the idea though


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

TitonsDad said:


> Bang is easy to teach. I taught my boxers to do it in 1 day. I would assume a GSD would be able to do it quicker.
> 
> Let me know if you need some pointers.


thanks! I think I'm going to do spin first just to have something ready, but bang would be much cooler to show off  I will work on it tonight and if we aren't getting anywhere I'll send you a pm


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If you want to stick to obedience "tricks" you could teach him how to read, using the obedience cues he already knows:

Bergin University of Canine Studies | Academics and Admission | Research Projects

Teach Dog To Read Basics


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Weaving through your legs is pretty fast and easy to teach too, and backing up in front of you as you walk into him is too. If you're looking for something that's got a practical OB application, have you tried sending him to a mat and doing an automatic down on it? I taught Halo that in one session of about 10 minutes with a clicker and some treats.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Also:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

since he gives you his paw how about giving
you the other paw.

i tell my dog "paw" or "give me your paw".
then i say "other one" to make him switch
paws.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> If you want to stick to obedience "tricks" you could teach him how to read, using the obedience cues he already knows:
> 
> Bergin University of Canine Studies | Academics and Admission | Research Projects
> 
> Teach Dog To Read Basics


that is very cool! i'd never heard of that before. thanks for the video links too, amazing!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Weaving through your legs is pretty fast and easy to teach too, and backing up in front of you as you walk into him is too. If you're looking for something that's got a practical OB application, have you tried sending him to a mat and doing an automatic down on it? I taught Halo that in one session of about 10 minutes with a clicker and some treats.


thanks for those ideas too! How would I teach him to walk backwards?

We have a "park it" command where he goes to a mat/bed any certain spot lays down and stays


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> since he gives you his paw how about giving
> you the other paw.
> 
> i tell my dog "paw" or "give me your paw".
> ...


thank you for the idea but he can give both paws already


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It's easier (at least for me) to teach them to back up in front of me rather than next to me in heel position, I just walk into them when they're in a "front" position. If you do it next to a wall or between the couch and a table it's easier to keep him going in a straight line. Since mine were already backing up when I walked into them, I just added the command right before I did it. Do a step or two at first, mark and treat, and work up to adding more steps. If you need to lure, move a treat in low towards his chest as you walk towards him so he has to back up to get it. 

One of the dogs in Halo's class was being handled and trained by a young boy (under the supervision of his parents of course), and he took it a step further by having his dog put its paws up on him first, and then walking forward, so the dog was backing up on its hind legs. It was pretty cool!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

sagelfn said:


> I do totally agree, I use the tricks sage already knows constantly in training. Its just frustrating when we are having OB issues and then we have to take a time out to work on teaching a new trick.


 What sort of obedience issues are you having? Sometimes taking a break from what you are working on when you hit a rough spot actually helps the dog. I have gotten stuck places with a dog on a certain behavior, given it a rest w/that behavior for awhile then found the dog is actually much better when I start working on it again. Training problems can be as frustrating for the dog as for the trainer.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> It's easier (at least for me) to teach them to back up in front of me rather than next to me in heel position, I just walk into them when they're in a "front" position. If you do it next to a wall or between the couch and a table it's easier to keep him going in a straight line. Since mine were already backing up when I walked into them, I just added the command right before I did it. Do a step or two at first, mark and treat, and work up to adding more steps. If you need to lure, move a treat in low towards his chest as you walk towards him so he has to back up to get it.
> 
> One of the dogs in Halo's class was being handled and trained by a young boy (under the supervision of his parents of course), and he took it a step further by having his dog put its paws up on him first, and then walking forward, so the dog was backing up on its hind legs. It was pretty cool!


thank you! he did back up with the lure now he's doing it on command, he also is spinning right and left with signals...we are done with new tricks for the night, thanks again so much everyone!!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

AgileGSD said:


> What sort of obedience issues are you having? Sometimes taking a break from what you are working on when you hit a rough spot actually helps the dog. I have gotten stuck places with a dog on a certain behavior, given it a rest w/that behavior for awhile then found the dog is actually much better when I start working on it again. Training problems can be as frustrating for the dog as for the trainer.


its mostly in our advanced OB class, he will not hold stays/waits, won't focus when I tell him...just totally acts like a butthead... its like "sage sit" and he sniffs the floor or chases his tail. At home its just me having to give a command more than once ( i know you're not supposed to do that not sure what else to do though) and again not holding his stays/waits. We were at the point of not using treats most of the time, now i'm using treats all the time and still not getting him to work like he used to.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Not much of a trick but DH taught Panzer this: DH puts his arm out away from his body, elbow bent, and then Panzer stands on his hindlegs and puts both paws over the forearm. Don't really know the purpose of it all, but at least the boys are playing nice!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I am working with Lulu to "put away your toys" now LOL it works 1/3 of the time, still working on it! That said, with every command I have taught her I have also always done a hand command as well as I say it. Maybe you can go in showing them that your dog listens to no words and just hand commands? Now, it doesn't matter if I say it or sign it, Lulu responds the same.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Bring the leash?
> 
> I taught Stark in like 5 minutes.


That is awesome! Love it! My border collie used to know all of her squeeky toys by name, about 10 of them. Whatever toy you asked her for she would bring! Lou knows a few by name but not all of them. But that may be an idea for a trick, line up a few toys and show that she knows one from the other


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

sagelfn said:


> its mostly in our advanced OB class, he will not hold stays/waits, won't focus when I tell him...just totally acts like a butthead... its like "sage sit" and he sniffs the floor or chases his tail. At home its just me having to give a command more than once ( i know you're not supposed to do that not sure what else to do though) and again not holding his stays/waits. We were at the point of not using treats most of the time, now i'm using treats all the time and still not getting him to work like he used to.


It does sound like he's bored. Rather than give the command again, I'd go back to luring temporarily, especially when you're in a more distracting environment such as class. I've taken Halo out to a strip mall to work with her, but that's probably hard to do where you live this time of year. 

Any time I'm making it more difficult by working in a new, more distracting environment I lower the criteria. You might try mixing up more play, by rewarding him with a tug toy, or toss a ball for him to chase. If he won't give a toy up on cue yet, work on that first. When I had too much time in a class I'd do a little tugging, have her release the toy and sit and watch me while I moved the toy around, dragging it on the floor in front of her, waving it around and even bonking her in the head, then I'd release her to take it and we'd tug some more. She had to give me eye contact for me to release her. Since he'll go to a mat, start sending him from longer distances, have him wait there a few seconds, then release him and throw a ball.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

sagelfn said:


> its mostly in our advanced OB class, he will not hold stays/waits, won't focus when I tell him...just totally acts like a butthead... its like "sage sit" and he sniffs the floor or chases his tail. At home its just me having to give a command more than once ( i know you're not supposed to do that not sure what else to do though) and again not holding his stays/waits. We were at the point of not using treats most of the time, now i'm using treats all the time and still not getting him to work like he used to.


 It really sounds like he would benefit a lot from you teaching him as many tricks as you can. That can help focus and get him more "into the game" of training. Keep all sessions short and quick and don't obsess over or over-work the things he is having problem with. I would also suggest a strict NILIF for awhile and having him work for his dinner each day. And play a lot! Combine play and training together so that the dog doesn't see much difference.

The things you are describing can also be stress related. Not knowing anything about your training, it could be from over or poor correction, the dog not understanding what you want, raising the criteria of what you want too quickly, raising multiple criteria at once (adding distraction and distance to stays for example) not giving enough feedback, etc. Training stress can cause a dog to loose interest for sure.

Often having a dog who works well has more to do with the owner/dog relationship than teaching commands. Build up a good working relationship, keep training short and fun, be sure he fully understands before upping the critrea and I bet you will see an improvement in his performance.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

AgileGSD said:


> The things you are describing can also be stress related. Not knowing anything about your training, it could be from over or poor correction, the dog not understanding what you want, raising the criteria of what you want too quickly, raising multiple criteria at once (adding distraction and distance to stays for example) not giving enough feedback, etc. Training stress can cause a dog to loose interest for sure.


I agree, that does sound like stress behavior.

A lot of people change their demeanor when training obedience vs. tricks, they take their obedience training seriously so they tend to be more rigid and stern-sounding when it comes to obedience. Obedience can be a fun "game" too, if you make it more fun for your dog they will want to train more and be more engaged in the process. If your dog enjoys doing the tricks he knows, they can actually be a sort of a motivator or a way to keep his interest in the training by interspersing tricks with your obedience commands.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

It sounds like you have got your trick for Thursday!  Congrats!

May I suggest something else to work on tho? For this butt-headed stage.. how about some brick/perch work  Great stuff and useful in competition!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom, AgileGSD, and Chicagocanine :hugs::hugs::hugs:
thank you so much for your insight

I have noticed the last couple of classes that I've just been frustrated and not making it enjoyable for sage. Our previous class we were in sync so well and we pretty much spent the majority of class doing our own things and now its just the opposite and we are the ones holding everyone else up so I've been getting frustrated. I have not been doing enough tricks while in class either, just command command command and tricks in free time...:hammer: duh. I wouldn't want to listen to me either. Also I have noticed him getting bored in class but I've just been doing a quick 1 trick then move then back to commands. At home or when we are out training on our own I do mostly play with OB thrown in that usually works very well I don't know why I'm not doing the same things in class. I knew I was doing something wrong just didn't have a clue what. Then you guys point this out and the light bulbs went off.

there are only 3 classes left so I'm just going to learn what to expect in the future and work with where we are now keeping it fun.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Achielles UD said:


> It sounds like you have got your trick for Thursday!  Congrats!
> 
> May I suggest something else to work on tho? For this butt-headed stage.. how about some brick/perch work  Great stuff and useful in competition!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sD2AIrv3d0&feature=related


very cool, thank you!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

sagelfn said:


> Then you guys point this out and the light bulbs went off.
> 
> there are only 3 classes left so I'm just going to learn what to expect in the future and work with where we are now keeping it fun.


 Glad to help! I bet you and Sage will be back on track soon!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

well we didin't need to know the trick by thursday (we do know 3 news ones thanks to you guys though!!) my trainer canceled class since she was sick. Yay for a free week to train! 

Now if only I would get over this cold and get my voice back so I don't sound so terrible, good thing Sage knows hand signals


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Bang - Good Suggestio!!!*

Bang is good and Easy to teach. Especially if they already know can go to a down.

Question for sagelfn - My GSD does a slow "Bang", almost like a bad actor that takes 3 minutes to die after being shot...:rofl:; any tips on how to get him to drop faster?


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

IslandStorm62 said:


> Bang is good and Easy to teach. Especially if they already know can go to a down.
> 
> Question for sagelfn - My GSD does a slow "Bang", almost like a bad actor that takes 3 minutes to die after being shot...:rofl:; any tips on how to get him to drop faster?


Sorry, my mistake, the question was meant for TitonsDad (sp?):help:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

IslandStorm62 said:


> Sorry, my mistake, the question was meant for TitonsDad (sp?):help:


haha I think the "slow death" sounds better


----------

